# [V] 2x 8GB Dual Channel Kit G-Skill Trident Z DDR4-3600 CL16 RGB



## Rosini (13. November 2019)

huhu ihrs *wink*

ich biete hier meine GSkill Riegel in OVP, Spezifikation wie folgt unter "Lieferumfang":

Lieferumfang:
2x 8GB TridentZ DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 @ 1,35V
mit OVP

Versicherter Versand per Einschreiben,
wahlweise auch über Nachnamelieferung (geg. Gebühr) oder Abholung in
91550 DKB

€ 135,- inkl Versand

lg, Rosini


----------

